# Connecting 3 pin case fan



## jackal_79 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, I have recently purchased below Case fans:
Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

Iam using a NZXT Gamma with Asus P5G41T-MLX. The case fans that came in 4 in 1 pack has only 3 pin.The Mobo has only one 3 pin connector.How do i connect rest of the fans?.Please suggest urgently as iam assembling my new pc right now.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

my question exactly... only diff is i havent purchased the fans yet...


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

either buy a fan controller or get some 3 pin to 4 pin molex fan connectors - each one should cost you rs. 25-50.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think molex to 3 pin converter should be easily available and will do the job just fine. Only downside would be that you can't control your fan's speed but I like mine running at Max speed anyway


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 18, 2012)

@topgear: Some help HERE buddy..


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> either buy a fan controller or get some 3 pin to 4 pin molex fan connectors - each one should cost you rs. 25-50.



I found the same info in net also. But the fan controller costs between 650 to 1600 rs.(please let me know of anything available online with VFM). I searched online for Molex connectors online and found one on eBay which is imported from US and would cost around 1500 rs. That's for just 1 piece and I need atleast 3. 
            Do you know of any online sites where it is available on a reasonable price?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

You can build yourself a 3-pin o 4-pin molex converter, all you'll need is some old molex pins which you find from old power supplies or even ask your local computer store for some (they have dozens of them laying around), and some 3-pin female connectors which you can find at any electronics store.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can build yourself a 3-pin o 4-pin molex converter, all you'll need is some old molex pins which you find from old power supplies or even ask your local computer store for some (they have dozens of them laying around), and some 3-pin female connectors which you can find at any electronics store.



Will check tomorrow. But what about a fan controller? Know where I can get any good ones?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

there's one by Deepcool at  theitdepot.com for Rs.1324.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2012)

Get 3 pin to molex converter. Each one will cost you ~10-25/-


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get 3 pin to molex converter. Each one will cost you ~10-25/-



This sounds very good but as i said earlier, these are available online on huge price difference.I need to check locally.Won't happen today being sunday.But if you know where i can get this online on the price range mentioned by you please let me know as iam not too sure whether these will be available locally here.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 18, 2012)

it would be good if you could include your city in your profile...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> it would be good if you could include your city in your profile...



It's Kerala.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> This sounds very good but as i said earlier, these are available online on huge price difference.I need to check locally.Won't happen today being sunday.But if you know where i can get this online on the price range mentioned by you please let me know as iam not too sure whether these will be available locally here.



finding such cheap thing onine is really difficult and if you can't find those even at local stores then this is the best solution for you :



harshilsharma63 said:


> there's one by Deepcool at  theitdepot.com for Rs.1324.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 25, 2012)

I checked out my local stores today and was not able to find the connector. So I bought Molex connector with floppy drive connector and made a 3 pin connector out of it.
                 This thread can be closed now.


----------

